
The Socially Anxious Guide to SF - joyableandy
https://joyable.com/blog/socially-anxious-guide-to-san-francisco/?utm_source=news&utm_medium=link&utm_content=guide
======
Finnucane
If you're going to San Francisco

Be sure to wear some flowers in your hair

If you're going to San Francisco

You're gonna meet some gentle people there

